# Racing at mikes 2/20



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Who's coming?


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

Ill be there. Hope my 4x4 sc wont break 5 minz before sign ups again. Then hope theres enough for a class. Lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

mofreaka said:


> Ill be there. Hope my 4x4 sc wont break 5 minz before sign ups again. Then hope theres enough for a class. Lol


We should have enough..I'll run mine if needed.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

Not going to Make-A-Wish Phil? I can't make it either, wish I could though.


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

Big Phil said:


> Who's coming?


I'm in...


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Mitch and I will be there. I want to try out my new Hyper 10SC!


----------



## Nice Try (Feb 15, 2010)

New to the sport. what class are yall running and what are the rules?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Verti goat said:


> Not going to Make-A-Wish Phil? I can't make it either, wish I could though.


Nope Sure wish i could.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Ty and I are planning on making it.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> We should have enough..I'll run mine if needed.


Hey Mike....gotta twist Guff's arm to bring his 2wd doodle bugger...you and I, Guff,and one other..... we have a class.

What ya say Guff?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Brandon and I will be there, buggy and truggy


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

6:00 start? Was hoping to race this weekend but found out this morning my wife and daughter may have put something on my schedule for Sat evening? But my wife cound't remember the exact time, so THERE'S STILL HOPE LOL!


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Phil...Mitch is playing basball now and we won't be to the track until 7 PM. Is there any way you can sign us up and we will pay you when we get there? We will probably miss the first qualifier but that's OK.

Mitch: 1/8 Buggy Sportsman; 1/8 Truggy
Roger: Corr 4X4; 1/8 Truggy

All Electric!!!

Thanks


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm gonna try and make it. Gotta get some practice and setup work in before the state race.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

nick you need a lot more help than one day of racing!
and I am not talking about RC cars.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> nick you need a lot more help than one day of racing!
> and I am not talking about RC cars.


mental help!


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Drew might make it.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

rex cars said:


> Drew might make it.


Drew who?


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

nik77356 said:


> Drew who?


Drew Peacock!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Doc Hepner said:


> Hey Phil...Mitch is playing basball now and we won't be to the track until 7 PM. Is there any way you can sign us up and we will pay you when we get there? We will probably miss the first qualifier but that's OK.
> 
> Mitch: 1/8 Buggy Sportsman; 1/8 Truggy
> Roger: Corr 4X4; 1/8 Truggy
> ...


Will do..


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Track is good i ran today and yesterday it has a nice groove.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Want to make sure what time racing starts, 4 or 6pm. Last time I got there at 5 thinking race started at 6 and it had started at 4.


----------



## mofreaka (Feb 4, 2009)

6 pm. I think 4 was for the out of towners that came and made it 60+ entryz. Are there gonna be enough 4x4 sc for me to crash ..... I mean race. Lol??


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be racing tomorrow. 

1/8 e-buggy

I'll bring my 1/10 4wd buggy this time. 

Phil, if we have 4x4 slash could we run 1/10 4wd buggy in there?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

B4Maz said:


> I'll be racing tomorrow.
> 
> 1/8 e-buggy
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> Want to make sure what time racing starts, 4 or 6pm. Last time I got there at 5 thinking race started at 6 and it had started at 4.


Racing starts at 6. Track opens at 9am.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Phil....I got the goods from twells. I will bring it with me tomorrow.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

wily said:


> Phil....I got the goods from twells. I will bring it with me tomorrow.


Sweet..does it have a speckturm module?


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep...for a price.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya think i'll be there today. Was planning on going to Louisiana to race this weekend but I can only call corey for info so many times before you just throw your hands up.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

MAN! Last night was a blast! That e-buggy main was close...you fumble one time and you loose 3 spots.

Thanks Phil!

Willy


----------



## JammInChris (Dec 20, 2009)

*Paging Rodger...*

Rodger, did you snipe the 4x4 A main results? If you did can you email it to me. I wanted to review my times...Good racing too, I think that was the most fun I've had with RC trucks...:cheers:

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

great fun ty guys


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Somebody buy a camera please!


----------



## ayrroger (Mar 29, 2005)

You have a car gary....come watch. Bug might bite you again.....


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Well we had a great night of racing..Thanks to all that came out it was tight wheel to wheel racing all night i had a blast myself. Electric was out in full force entry's were 75% Electric. Most of you already know but the track will be closed this week on through the weekend. Sat and sun we will be building the new track layout any help would be great.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Chris...I didn't even get a chance to review the stats on the race. Wish I did...I'd like to know my lap times too. That was a good race. I'm starting to really like the 4X4 Corr Racing!!! I look forward to the next one but it looks like we are going to have to wait for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey Phil...Are you going to do the tear down during the week so we can get straight to building on Saturday and Sunday? By the way...Did Mark finish the layout???


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

It is top secret. hahaha


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

mmorrow said:


> It is top secret. hahaha


TRANSLATION: "Crapp not done yet"


----------



## Jeremy Cupps (Oct 31, 2009)

The track is already half way torn down, we will start tilling tomorow!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jasonwipf said:


> TRANSLATION: "Crapp not done yet"


HAHA..


----------

